# Salomon Support Sucks



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

European skiing company originally French, then owned by Adidas now owned by a Finnish company with a "diversified portfolio"...I await the :storm:

They have a company store in Squaw Valley. It is utterly useless for snowboarders. Their staff has no clue.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Holy shit, now that you mention it, there was an unusual delay when he spoke to me on the phone, almost like he was overseas. I wouldn't be surprised if the "USA Product Support Specialist for Snowboard Goods", isn't even in the USA!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Never buying anything Salomon!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought the Salomon Special two seasons ago and it wasn't anything great. It rode weird. Then I bought the Official that gets tons of hype and it really sucked. Super poorly made, I was stunned how poor the build quality was and the ride. I expected it to at least be decent but it was really horrible. One of those "made in China" boards that fits the negative stereotype to a "T".

That's one of the main reasons I haven't tried the Sabotage that gets some good reviews here. My last two board purchases from Salomon were underwhelming at best.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the holograms and they work just about like every binding I have ever had didn’t have any problems figuring it out.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That's not the point dude. Not even close. Read the post. I've been riding forever not my first day at the rodeo. I get it, I ride a lot of gear. The point is that it's ridiculous to be in business and not be able to support your product line or your customers. Especially when riders are paying top buck. If you don't give a fuck what you get for your money, good for you. My point is that I was shocked at how super, super, bush league, and disorganized Salomon support was at the "specialist level!" It just shocked me, I've never needed or bothered to call them like you and others. Made me realize how unique Burton and some other well supported brands are. It probably pays huge dividends for them with new riders.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Companies like this need to hire more people who are passionate about snowboarding to work for them, or at least more passionate people within middle management.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Comparing Burton to Salomon in terms of customer service is freekin night and day. Call Burton's rider services at any time and they pick up on the first ring and immediately you are talking to a super helpful and knowledgable rider in VT. Same if you walk into their stores. Walk into the Salomon store at Squaw and get overwhelmed by neon ski jackets and cyborg ski boots before you locate their pathetic rack of 4 boards with 2 sets of entry level bindings and a solitary pair of malamutes stuck in a corner at the back of the store. Speak with any employee about the merits of the hologram vs. the chief or man's board vs. the sick stick (not that they have any of these in the store of course) and be prepared to be met with a blank, vapid stare as they mumble something about, "oh I'm not a snowboarder, don't really know much about the boards or anything...we had one guy who used to board but he left 2 years ago".

I will never buy anything salomon regardless of how good or bad their gear actually is.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you go through these guys? Sports clothing and shoes - ski, trail running, hiking - Salomon US or these guys Salomon Snowboards – Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Snowboard Bindings, & Backcountry Tools

I'm going to guess this isn't the number you called. (971) 234-7001 
That should still be the snowboard division phone number in Portland.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> That's not the point dude. Not even close. Read the post. I've been riding forever not my first day at the rodeo. I get it, I ride a lot of gear. The point is that it's ridiculous to be in business and not be able to support your product line or your customers. Especially when riders are paying top buck. If you don't give a fuck what you get for your money, good for you. My point is that I was shocked at how super, super, bush league, and disorganized Salomon support was at the "specialist level!" It just shocked me, I've never needed or bothered to call them like you and others. Made me realize how unique Burton and some other well supported brands are. It probably pays huge dividends for them with new riders.


I did read the post you said I called them and they could not tell you anything about the bindings. What did you ask them how to move the toe ramp, cause that is what your post suggests. I got it they are not Burton and don’t have this awesome snowboard support line. Maybe you could write or call the person in charge of hiring snowboard support and see if he can explain it to you. Or you can’t do what most people do and say it is broken and don’t give any way to fix it. I have always been told if you don’t have a fix for a problem then you are part of the problem. You are also right I should have explained my self better in my post but I didn’t and that ship has sailed.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

No not that number. I should have hit you up EL I forgot you review some of their stuff.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Redimag- I was simply commenting on how incredibly ass backwards Salomon support was and at the snowboard specialist level. I was tempted to hang up the minute the first customer rep answered and spoke broken English. I can't imagine a company like that can survive. Yeah I can eventually figure out everything I need about the binding, but why should I have to after spending $200 or $300. My whole point was that there is no product support when you purchase from them. They dont know their product line nor do they even have the products in the offices. Not sure why you cant get your head around how absurd that is in any business. Im a businessman and I found it interesting. And as a rider I felt shortchanged in my transaction. It sounds like you are asserting a company shouldn't have any obligation to support its product, buyer beware. The ship sailed when you tried to blame the customer as being the problem. Im a business owner and would never charge someone for a product and not have competent staff to support my customers. It's common sense, business 101really.

Nobody wants to hear us bicker. So lets just leave it that we have different expectations in our transactions with equipment manufacturers.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Salomon Sick Stick is an epic pow shredding stick. I love it. I have had quite a few of their products enhance my snowboarding experience over the years. Too bad one lousy experience has tainted your perception of Salomon. They've done great things for a few of my friends that have ridden for them over the years.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I won't let shitty customer service stop me from riding and buying a Salomon product if its great. I just was shocked by how in the dark ages or really non existent their customer service was. It made me realize what a great company Burton is from a customer support standpoint. And I also think we as riders need to demand more from some of these companies. Maybe everybody here already knew that Salomon was a company you weren't going to be able to call and get any product support from.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

tonicusa said:


> I was tempted to hang up the minute the first customer rep answered and spoke broken English. I can't imagine a company like that can survive.


Really?

There aren't many companies left that don't outsource their call centres.

I'm just surprised that you're surprised.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Everyone praises Burton, now. I have horror stories worse than what you dealt with with Salomon from the ages before Burton decided to institute the W48. Every company falters in the CS department at some point, it's how or if they fix it that matters.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

tonicusa said:


> I won't let shitty customer service stop me from riding and buying a Salomon product if its great. I just was shocked by how in the dark ages or really non existent their customer service was. It made me realize what a great company Burton is from a customer support standpoint. And I also think we as riders need to demand more from some of these companies. Maybe everybody here already knew that Salomon was a company you weren't going to be able to call and get any product support from.





Bones said:


> Really?
> 
> There aren't many companies left that don't outsource their call centres.
> 
> I'm just surprised that you're surprised.



Yeah Bones I was caught off guard. But I've been riding all domestic gear for a long time now, Union, Burton, Rome, Signal, Never Summer etc. Makes me wonder what snowboard companies you are calling that have foreign call centers? I'd expect it with Paypal! Lol


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Everyone praises Burton, now. I have horror stories worse than what you dealt with with Salomon from the ages before Burton decided to institute the W48. Every company falters in the CS department at some point, it's how or if they fix it that matters.


This is spot on for how I feel about most company's, and it doesn't seem like the OP is unwilling to try them again. Having said that I would also agree that with the cash we shell out for snowboarding product a little support goes a log way. This especially applies to those of us still new enough to need to ask questions.

As far as the outsourcing center goes, I've also called in to Salomon support after snapping the aux cable that goes with their Brigade audio helmet. What I got sounded like someone far away with no knowledge of what I was talking about, and I was instantly told to seek out my local shop. Needless to say I didn't since no one i know of stocks stand alone aux cables with on/off and volume control, and amazon was able to get me something close. My experience with others (Burton) when dealing with replacement parts was much easier.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

tonicusa said:


> Makes me wonder what snowboard companies you are calling that have foreign call centers? I'd expect it with Paypal! Lol


Truth be told, I haven't had to call a snowboard company's customer service line for years.

I'm just more shocked when I call any large company's customer support or accounts line and a) get thru in less 30 minutes and b) end up talking to an actual employee of that company who is on the same continent as me.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did you go through these guys? Sports clothing and shoes - ski, trail running, hiking - Salomon US or these guys Salomon Snowboards â€“ Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Snowboard Bindings, & Backcountry Tools
> 
> I'm going to guess this isn't the number you called. (971) 234-7001
> That should still be the snowboard division phone number in Portland.


Hey EL that number doesn't work. I like these Holograms but the heelcup has folded up on me in the pipe a few times. Wondering if their stiffer step up the Quantum has a more robust heel loop.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Called Dogfunk today to get their phone number for Salomon support and the number rings patches to somewhere and then disconnects. 

SALOMON PRODUCT SERVICE NEEDS HELP


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Finally found a knowledgable guy at Salomon his name is Mark here is the support number in case anyone ever needs it. .800.875.2619

Apparently they have been going through some changes with Bonfire breaking off etc. Mark really knew his product.

The Quantum does offer more lateral support overall to the Hologram. Even though they are both listed as 45% composite the Quantum will be stiffer rolling your ankle tip to tail.

I like the Hologram and I'm going to give the Quantum a try. Hopefully Salomon can be more effective at getting their customers to their capable product managers in snowboarding.


----------

